# New Member



## TigerSun142 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi everyone my name is Marshall and i am new to the forum...I've gotten back in the hobby of plastic modelling after a long absence and any help will be greatly appreciated!!!!!:


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 3, 2014)

welcome aboard Marshall!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome to the looney bin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Did you bring bacon?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2014)

And beans? No, forget the beans.... we have enough trouble already.
Welcome from England, a rain-soaked rock a few thousand miles across the Atlantic, heading East.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Marshall..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Did you bring bacon?





Airframes said:


> And beans?



And some of mustard?

Welcome to the sanctuary of hungry eternally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice to have you aboard Marshall. You've come to the right place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jan 3, 2014)

You betcha, be welcome to our little dysfunctional family. You will find that the forum houses a wide "variety" of interests and skills, from model aircraft builders, to interests in biology, to firearms/hunters, etc. Plus a small group of dedicated moderators who valently try to keep the doors, windows, and lid closed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forum 8)


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 3, 2014)

G'day Marshall, Happy New Year and glad you decided to join us, I look forward to seeing some of your modelling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TigerSun142 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Everyone....Just hope i don't aggravate anybody too much....LOL


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 4, 2014)

Welcome to the asylum, you have come to the proper place for your hobby. These guys are the best and enjoy helping others. I know cuz they've helped me. The modeling section is LOADED with tips and instructions on how to do just about everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2014)

Apart from how to get Jan to pay for a round ........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2014)

Give him the money, I'm sure he'll buy around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 5, 2014)

Help?
Nope, no help here.
We all suffer from the same affliction and it would be like trying to find a Real "easy weight loss diet"!
You'll only get encouragement to Eat more, build more.

I know!
You just need to take a close look at the photo above....
they are from our club room!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Jan 5, 2014)

Psssssst.... they are all bonkers except me and my mustard pot 

Welcome to the camp, there is a group on facebook too

John

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2014)

Wait a minute!!! Why are you guys posting pics of old members who have been banned??? How about some recent pics, like this from our 2013 Christmas party..............

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 5, 2014)

And I had forgotten all about my red over white shirt!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ccheese (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh Boy ! Welcome to the forum, Marshall. Take a look at the Group Builds (GB's) and plan on joining the next one.

Charles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2014)

N4521U said:


> And I had forgotten all about my red over white shirt!



What ya bitchin' about, I wasn't allowed in the pic! Indecent exposure, I'll give them indecent exposure....!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jan 7, 2014)

Doggoneit Bill, you HAD to get him going again...now we'll have him kilt-flashing for days...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 7, 2014)

Good Lord, I didn't realize that was Him in the kilt at the last IPMS meeting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jan 18, 2014)

Strange crew... Welcome, but beware, it's contagious.


----------



## TigerSun142 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone LOL...Haven't posted in awhile cos of some health issues but i am making a comeback

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2014)

Sounds like you need more bacon .................


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 19, 2014)

Or less Jan.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 19, 2014)

A BLT a day, 
keeps the bl00dy Dr away.....
or at least at arms length.


----------

